# الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ



## hokka_2020 (13 مارس 2008)

أعضائى الأعزاء المرة دى انا مش جايبة ترانيم دى الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم 

 The Passion of The Christ  

بس انا معرفش هما كاملين ولا لاء 
بس دى كل الموسيقى اللى عندى للفيلم
​للتحميل ​\Track 1 : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/40660846/fb5abbb/1_online.html?dirPwdVerified=a83a955d

Track 2 :
http://www.4shared.com/file/40715839/9ee9df6a/02_online.html?dirPwdVerified=3b64fedb

Track 3 :  
http://www.4shared.com/file/40700859/c20da16e/2_online.html?dirPwdVerified=c0d698c5

Track 4 :   
http://www.4shared.com/file/40715936/f94a8cc/09_online.html?dirPwdVerified=3b64fedb

Track 5 : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/40701747/8f4e9d70/3_online.html?dirPwdVerified=c0d698c5

Track 6 :  
http://www.4shared.com/file/40713705/9245d863/11_online.html?dirPwdVerified=31daab94

Track 7 :  
http://www.4shared.com/file/40713813/69610b2a/12_online.html?dirPwdVerified=31daab94

Track 8 :  
http://www.4shared.com/file/4071413...0The20Christ2006.html?dirPwdVerified=31daab94

Track 9 : 
http://www.4shared.com/file/4071476...Theme_Gladiator_.html?dirPwdVerified=c9d619fc

مستنيـــــــة الــــــــردود
أذكرونى فى صلواتكم 
أختكم هوكــــأ​


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

الف شكر يا هوكا يا جميله
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*



oesi_no قال:


> الف شكر يا هوكا يا جميله
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



العفو يا  oesi_no 
لا شكر على واجب
وكمان انا مقصدش بالردود الشكر انا اقصد رأيكم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وميرسى اوى اوى على مرورك​


----------



## oesi no (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

انا عارف يا هوكا انك متقصديش الشكر 
بس الموسيقى عندى فعلا 
وهى اكتر من رائعه 
مش هتنتظر ردى المتواضع ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (13 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*



oesi_no قال:


> انا عارف يا هوكا انك متقصديش الشكر
> بس الموسيقى عندى فعلا
> وهى اكتر من رائعه
> مش هتنتظر ردى المتواضع ​



خلاص اوك 
هفوتها المرة دى لكن المرة الجاية لا يمكن تنزل ابدا
ههههههههههههه
ياعم ولا يهمك عادى عادى خلاص فكك
ميرسى اوووووووووووووى على مرورك
الا صحيح 
ايه الاسم العجيب اللى انت كاتبه ده يعنى ايه (بدون تطفل وبفضول فقط ) ​


----------



## churchlife (14 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

tartle 7loa hoyaaaaaaaaaaaa yaslmo


----------



## bishawy_86 (15 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

*شكرا لك اختى الغالية هوكا 
الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

ياجامد ياهوكا..ايه الروائع اللى انتى عمالة تجيبيها دى..انا دوخت على الموسيقى دى
ميرسى ليكى ياقمر



> الا صحيح
> ايه الاسم العجيب اللى انت كاتبه ده يعنى ايه (بدون تطفل وبفضول فقط )



اقولها انا بقى ولا تقولها انت..:smil12: خلاص خلاص ابقى قولها انت
ولا هاقولك انا يا هوكا ..اوسينو ده اسم شخصية كرتونية انتى ماتعرفيهوش ولا ايه :yahoo::yahoo:​


----------



## جيروا (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

الف شكر يا هوكا علي الموسيقه التصوريه وربنا يباركك


----------



## جيروا (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

ممكن موسيقه ترانيم


----------



## Catherine_22 (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك
كلمة شكر لا تكفي لهذا المجهود


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*



جيروا قال:


> ممكن موسيقه ترانيم



انا عندى توزيعات ترانيم بس المشكلة انى مش لاقية وقت خالص انزلهم بس بجد ع الاجازة هشوف وهنزلهم انشاء الله​


----------



## hokka_2020 (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*



ginajoojoo قال:


> ياجامد ياهوكا..ايه الروائع اللى انتى عمالة تجيبيها دى..انا دوخت على الموسيقى دى
> ميرسى ليكى ياقمر
> 
> 
> ...



ياقمر انا ف الخدمة وتحت امرك ياباشا 
والموسيقى دى عندى من زماااااااااان مقولتليش ليه كنت نزلتهم من زمان
وميرسى اوى على المعلومة انا كنت بفكر اسمه ده اسم بلد ههههههههه
وميرسى اوى اوى اوى اوى على مرورك يا سكرتى انا​


----------



## kajo (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

الموسيقه اكتر من رائعه ياهوكا

ميرسى ياقمر


----------



## كوك (17 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

مرسى  اوى  اوى


----------



## elven (18 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

thanx


----------



## محب المخلص (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

انا عضو جديد

اول مدخلت المنتدى

عجبنى الموضوع

وبصراحه ربنا يعوض تعبك

الموضوع جميل​


----------



## hokka_2020 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*



churchlife قال:


> tartle 7loa hoyaaaaaaaaaaaa yaslmo



مرسى لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*



bishawy_86 قال:


> *شكرا لك اختى الغالية هوكا
> الرب يبارك تعب محبتك ​*



العفو على ايه اقل واجب 
ميرسى لمرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*



جيروا قال:


> الف شكر يا هوكا علي الموسيقه التصوريه وربنا يباركك



ميرسى ليك(ى) على مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (30 مارس 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*



Catherine_22 قال:


> ربنا يبارك كل اعمالك
> كلمة شكر لا تكفي لهذا المجهود



ميرسى ليك اوى على مرورك
المسيح يبارك حياتك  ​


----------



## hokka_2020 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*



kajo قال:


> الموسيقه اكتر من رائعه ياهوكا
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر



ميرسى ليك كاجو على مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## hokka_2020 (24 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*



kajo قال:


> الموسيقه اكتر من رائعه ياهوكا
> 
> ميرسى ياقمر



العفو 
ميرسى ليك على مرورك​


----------



## emelio (27 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

شكرا لك الرب يبارك تعب محبتك

                                              المسيح قام ..حقا قام 
  كل سنة واسرة منتديات الكنيسة بخير والمسيحين كلهم بخير وسلام
                                             و الرب يبارك تعب محبتكم


----------



## ميخائيل جميل (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: الموسيقى التصويرية لفيلم   The Passion of The Christ*

الف شكر على الموسيقى الجميله دى


----------

